# 92FS Trigger/Safety "Issue"



## Jackso91 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello,
I was at the range today, and after I had shot about 3 clips through it, I had put a full clip back in it, hit the slide release, and the safety was on, then I switched it off, and the trigger pulled freely as if the safety was on. Then after I switched the safety on and off a bit, I swear I heard something click, and then the double-action trigger was back to normal. Is this some kind of failure? I keep it quite clean, I just don't know what the issue was.. any response would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. It's a _magazine_, not a "clip."
2. Yes, there's something wrong with your pistol.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You engaged the safety lever down while the slide was locked back and then you released the slide to chamber a round via the slide release? That seems a little different. 

I can see you releasing the slide and accidently engaging the safety lever down while releasing the slide by slingshot method. Anyway, if at anytime you had the safety lever up with the red dots showing and you experienced a dead trigger, that's a failure which needs to be addressed by Beretta or a competent gunsmith.


----------



## mmm4k (Jul 11, 2018)

Sounds to me like it's a weak or sticking spring in either one of the safety levers (it has one spring and one plunger on each side).

I tried to post an image from Midwest gun works to show the parts but my post count isn't high enough yet. The parts causing the problem is the safety plunger and spring. There is a similar one on the other side called the trigger bar detent. From what you say, these parts are the problem. Changing them is cheap, but you have to take apart the whole assembly to get to em (you need a 1/16 punch and hammer).


----------

